# newbie lots of quetions



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to get into bowfishing this year, and i need some advice.

First, i have an old bow that i am going to use

Second, i want to get an AMS standard retriever, it comes with 25 yards of #135 line, is that enough for carp and also do you need to pull them in by hand when you have a fish on

Third, what rests do you recommend, i am thinking of no rest or the roller rest

Finally, Are the best spots for carp on the lake in really weedy spots or lilly pads, etc. And does anyone know some good spot in northern indiana


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

tell us more about the old bow. poundage? recurve or compound?

yes f you are set on getting a bottle that will be plenty of line. with the bottle reel you will have to pull any fish with any size to it in by hand. id say 5lbs or less you might be able to reel it in but dont get your hopes up.

i would say if its a recurve shoot off the shelf if its a compound make an epoxy rest for it. it will only cost a few dollars to make. i had a fish hook that i really liked but i hate it now that i have shot the epoxy.

carp locations will vary from lake to lake. generally in the spawn would be the easiest to locate them just watch for them rolling on the surface. otherwise just cruise the shorelines in weedy areas or troll right threw the middle of the lake. carp, like other fish will use the structure of the lake so check points, exits,inlets,etc

last but not least, join your local bowfishing association they will be able to help you alot more than anyone that is a few states away. im pretty sure indiana has a club so just google it or go to bowfishing country and there might be a section for it.

also just have funwith it dont get frusterated when you miss most of the fish at first (you will) you will learn fast from your mistakes


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks

it is a compound a parker (buckhunter??) i took the poundage down to 50, thats as low as it goes.

how did you go about putting the epoxy on


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

jimmyjohn13 said:


> I want to get into bowfishing this year, and i need some advice.


Awesome decision!



> First, i have an old bow that i am going to use





> it is a compound a parker (buckhunter??) i took the poundage down to 50, thats as low as it goes.


That'll work great for carp anytime, anywhere.



> Second, i want to get an AMS standard retriever, it comes with 25 yards of #135 line, is that enough for carp and also do you need to pull them in by hand when you have a fish on


It'll be plenty for carp. That retriever is a good choice for beginners since you won't have buttons to push, but I hated my retriever after I got really heavy into it. I shoot spincasts now... You will *have to* pull them in by hand or you'll burn out the wheels and belt in a hurry with the retrivers which is one thing I HATE about them, but they work and can still be just as fun!



> Third, what rests do you recommend, i am thinking of no rest or the roller rest


Epoxy rest for sure.

http://www.okfishstickers.com/index.php ... Itemid=218



> Finally, Are the best spots for carp on the lake in really weedy spots or lilly pads, etc. And does anyone know some good spot in northern indiana


In early spring when they spawn look in muddy, shallow flats in lakes or flooded marshes and fields next to lakes, rivers and creeks. They'll be there in THICK numbers for sure if there are any carp in the lake.

Later in the year they can be all over. I've shot carp in 8" of water when they just sit in the mud and eat or whatever they're doing and I've shot them suspended in 20-30' of water sitting at the surface sunbathing. It takes some time to pattern a specific lake and find carp in the summer sometimes, but it'll be well worth it since there won't be very many others out looking for them after they spawn.

Also try finding patches where milfoil and other thick weeks grow right to the surface or close to and look for smooth, horizontal lines in the patches with no weeds or backs sticking out of the water. For some reason I see carp mouthing at the surface in the summer alot in these patches so look in the distance for small dots that bob up and down a little.


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

that looks like a really good idea

thanks


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

lot of good advice given one thing I will say if you go with a retriever the durability is there with customer service second to none , I have one I still use thats around 17 years old + or - , stock 135lbs line is just fine or go with the 200lbs muzzy line , epoxy rests or a bowfishing whisker bisquit are good choices , spinners are fine but have a spare (have 2 myself just waiting for spring to try them ) as far as finding the fish well that was pretty well covered they can be cruising the open water deep areas ,shalloow flats ,points, weeds and weed edges if your hunting around cattails listen for them sucking then put the stalk on them 
and when you think your aiming low enough aim lower :beer:


----------

